# Can horses catch mites from a stable?



## davisn (18 February 2008)

I have been asked if I would like to swap stables at the livery yard. I'm fine with this as it would mean that my 2 are next door to each other. The only concern I have is that the horse that is in there at the moment has a bad case of mites (vet treated them today). He is a fully feathered cob.

Would I be putting my TB at risk if I move her to this stable?


----------



## Cop-Pop (18 February 2008)

I would have it thoroughly washed/disinfected just in case...


----------



## Coffee_Bean (18 February 2008)

I *think* (have very little knowledge anyway) yes I think if they use the same bedding or don't have it thoroughly disinfected, in all corners and nooks and crannies etc

Edited as I didnt read the thing lol!


----------



## merlinsquest (18 February 2008)

I suppose it would be less likely as your horse wont be hairy so less hair for them to burrow into....

But if you clean it properly you should be ok.... dont keep any bedding etc!!


----------



## Natch (18 February 2008)

Yes they can, be very careful. One I know caugh them from standing in the same shavings in a trailer as a horse who had them. Not at the same time, a weeks difference. Horrible to treat, native lost all his feathers just in time for the show season, and skin was raw. Do everything you can to prevent getting them!!


----------



## davisn (18 February 2008)

Thanks for the replies. 

I was going to clear out all the old bedding etc &amp; give the stable a good clean. 

What disinfectant do you suggest? Don't want to use anything that would be harmful to horse, but that is strong enough to kill the mites. The stable has a compacted earth/dust floor, so I can only spray that, not scrub it clean.

Maybe I would be better waiting until his mites have cleared up??


----------



## Hayleycob (18 February 2008)

Surely you would need an incecticide not a disinfectant ?  Maybe something like ant powder or something from the garden centre, check the label to see what it kills.  Horses with mites scratch their legs on things so you would need to do the walls from about 2ft downwards.  But I've never had much of a problem with mites, just spray with 'Frontline' for dogs (from the vets, not licenced for horses !) at the first sign of an itch.


----------



## SpruceRI (18 February 2008)

You can use Virkon-X for this sort of thing I think.  Mix it with water and spray all over the walls and floor.

Think this is the stuff you had to paddle through to disinfect and protect against foot &amp; mouth etc.  I've used it to clean the inside of my trailer.


----------



## Tiffany (18 February 2008)

Mites can live in a bed but if you start with a new bed in a disinfected stable your TB should be fine.


----------



## YorksG (18 February 2008)

You can disinfect with jayes fluid or jayes powder, just be careful that the stable cat can't get near it as they can absorb it through the skina and it can kill them, but it is safe for horses.


----------



## Theresa_F (19 February 2008)

Remove all bedding and give it a scrub out with some disinfectant - harvest mites can live in straw.  I would not worry with a TB as long as the bedding is changed.

In hairy breeds it is most likely to be the chorioptic mange mite. The live on the skin surface and eat the skin cells.  Too small to be seen by eye.  They are more active in winter months.

The other mite it could be is the harvest mites - these are bright orange and though tiny you can see them.  They drop off after a couple of days but the horse has extreme itching and crusting from them.

If you want to be really safe, try some pig oil and sulphur on the legs - I do a long PM on this if you want a copy - it covers how to apply and keeping feathered horses mites free.  It is also very good for preventing mud fever on those not "blessed" with the gift of long haired legs.


----------

